# Monday Nov 5th pickers episode



## detroitbike (Nov 5, 2018)

Anybody see the fellow on the Pickers episode tonight , named Mel , with the TOC bikes?
    In Maryland.  Killer collection....
         Mel Short ?


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 5, 2018)

Insane Collection!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2018)

Fabulous!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 5, 2018)

*amazing Indian bike!*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just goes to show you that there are a bunch of collections in the country that are hidden away.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 6, 2018)

True that but Mel isn’t exactly hidden, pretty infamous stash!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 6, 2018)

I have known Mel over 35 years , they did not show anything near ,the cool stuff in that place . The machine shop in his house is amazing , . I helped sell 130,000.00 worth of his bikes to a museum in the Czech Republic. I bought his ladies , hickory bike , and sold him the full Nickle 48 inch eagle ,that was shown next to the Springfield roadster that they were saying Mel bought from Mike years ago . That was a great episode


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 6, 2018)

Awesome episode; it looked like Mike’s head was spinning trying to decide what to buy in that moment when he finally had the chance. 
I just want to know what all those parts were lining the walls in that small room? Headlights?  
The collection looked amazing.


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Mel is very well known in the hobby. Great guy, and he is an amazing machinist.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)

With the success of that show, I'll bet a off camera deal gets made for that H-D Motorcyke with the optional tank.
On a bike like that, the resale factor goes out the window, and it becomes all about the passion and what kind of a personal collection do you want to have?
That Harley looked pretty good sitting next to that Indian.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 6, 2018)

Mel does not play any type of game,  and Mike would need to be very full of money .and the passion of purchase !


----------



## kreika (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone catch what number episode it was on?


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 6, 2018)

Season 19 episode 21


----------



## Kemoco (Nov 8, 2018)

Unbelievable collection, my head is spinning too!


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 8, 2018)

They did not show anything near ,what Mel is caretaker of ,


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2018)

bikebozo said:


> They did not show anything near ,what Mel is caretaker of ,




Plus there was a lot more stuff there a few years ago. Mel let go of a lot of stuff. I have a ton of photos of his collection, but that's just it real photos. I should scan them into my computer.


----------



## kreika (Nov 8, 2018)

Great episode! On Comcast Xfifinty it showed as S18 Ep73.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 8, 2018)

catfish said:


> Plus there was a lot more stuff there a few years ago. Mel let go of a lot of stuff. I have a ton of photos of his collection, but that's just it real photos. I should scan them into my computer.



The Czech bouget  250,000.00 , I bought the ladies  hickory , for 8,000, and a real cool ladies ,bike , 1892 made high quality , with 3 tube frame for 3,000


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 8, 2018)

Great Episode...................caught me by total surprise !     Wish they showed more bicycle stuff  (  in general )      What confuses me is when they are right next to a really cool bike,  ignore it , and are looking at some  uninteresting item RIGHT NEXT TO THE BIKE !     Confusing.


----------

